# G major vs G major 2



## blue9metal1core1 (Nov 27, 2011)

So for christmas I want to get myself a effects processor. I hear that the G major and the G major 2 are great effects processors. I'm trying to figure out which one has the better effects and what is the better buy


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2011)

G major is great. G major 2 is an improvement.

Go to the TC electronics page and check it out. AFAIK, the 2 is a little more easier to use.

Overall, they are quite similar.


----------



## blue9metal1core1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth hunting down an older G major of I should just get a new or used G major 2.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 28, 2011)

blue9metal1core1 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth hunting down an older G major of I should just get a new or used G major 2.



g major 2 AFAIK is basically a better version of the latter so if you got the dough just go 2.


----------



## Shask (Nov 28, 2011)

The II has better build quality and more effects. I know it has an Intelligent Pitch Shifter, and I think a Tri-Chorus also that the I doesn't have.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

So, do you need anything else to use all of the features on this? Or can you just plug it in to your amp and you're good to go?


----------



## flint757 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't own one, but looking through the manual it appears that to fully utilize it you will need a midi foot controller. It was in the Q&A section of the manual.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

boooo

But does it work without one?


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> boooo
> 
> But does it work without one?


 
Yes it will.

It will just work better with a foot controller.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

Noice. 

How does this thing do with distortion and heavier stuff?


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Noice.
> 
> How does this thing do with distortion and heavier stuff?


 
What exactly do you want it to do?

Its a first class FX processor. It does FX really well, with cleans and distortion.


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

Well that was really all I needed to know, actually lol. This processor is the next piece of equipment I'm buying. 

I just want to be able to use lots of different effects, delays, reverb, etc, and also be able to customize my tone a bit. Think it can handle that?


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

Absofuckinlutely.

It can even change amp channels and has a noise gate, EQ and tuner! 

You sir, are what they call "set".


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

WOOOOOO. 

<3 you

And actually, I'm pretty excited about the noise gate feature.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2011)

*From the manual: http://www.tcelectronic.com/media/G_Major_II_US.pdf

Gate & EQ​*_Noise Gate . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
EQ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*Filter​*WahWah . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
TouchWah . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Auto wah . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Resonance Filter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Touch Resonance Filter . . . . . . . . . . . 
Tremolo . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Panner . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*Compressor​*Compressor . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
*Pitch​*Detune . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Whammy . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Octaver . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Pitch Shifter . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Intelligent Pitch Shifter . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*Modulation​*Classic Chorus . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Advanced Chorus . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Tri-Chorus Normal . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Tri-Chorus Asymmetric . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Classic Flanger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Advanced Flanger . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Through Zero Flanger negative . . . . . .
Through Zero Flanger positive . . . . . . .
Vibrato . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Vintage Phaser . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Smooth Phaser . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Vintage Univibe . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Modern Univibe . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*Delay​*Ping pong . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Dynamic . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Dual . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Reverse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​*Reverb​*Spring . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Hall . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
Room . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .​Plate . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
_


----------



## L1ght (Nov 29, 2011)

That's badass man. Alota shit there!


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Nov 30, 2011)

I really dig the EQ in my G Major 2, I've seen a few of them used here locally in Toronto stores, def worth it. 
The MIDI controller is, you will find going to be a necessity, only because switching/dialling functions/presets while you are playing is a real pain in the ass and gets old quick! 
I picked up a Behringer foot controller for like 150 bucks and it worked perfectly


----------



## L1ght (Dec 5, 2011)

Got another question, can you use an interface with this? Like can Gmajor2 plug directly into a computer and record and edit?


----------



## flint757 (Dec 5, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Got another question, can you use an interface with this? Like can Gmajor2 plug directly into a computer and record and edit?



I don't know, but somehow I doubt it. Most of the products that connect direct have preamp settings and I don't believe the g major does. It is just a lot of effects put into one package. There may be a way, but I don't think it was directly designed to do so.

All based on speculation didn't bother looking AROUND AND DON'T OWN ONE. 
gl


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought this was about scales.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 5, 2011)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Got another question, can you use an interface with this? Like can Gmajor2 plug directly into a computer and record and edit?


 
No.

Its just an FX processor.


----------



## L1ght (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I found that out just a few minutes ago... thanks though!


----------



## VESmedic (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually that's not quite true...according to the manual for the g major 2, you CAN hook it up to the computer and edit it...


----------



## L1ght (Dec 5, 2011)

:O


----------



## flint757 (Dec 6, 2011)

VESmedic said:


> Actually that's not quite true...according to the manual for the g major 2, you CAN hook it up to the computer and edit it...



Taken in context though that mean it isn't an interface, but you can edit your settings through your computer. I assume this is what you meant, right?


----------



## Connor (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got the G-Major not the 2, I think its perfect for what I need, I mean you really cant get that much from it without using the midi controller, which does take a while to fully understand and hook up depending on how intense your rig is.
It handles distortions and the heavier stuff perfectly and the noise gate works pretty well. I've got it hooked up in the effects loop of my Randall V2 controlled by an FCB1010.
If you have the money why wouldn't you go for the better version though? I just went for the cheaper version because I only need it for a few different reverbs and delays.


----------

